# Gene (M5_LiTe) holding E39 VA/DC/MD meet at BMW Sterling on the 18th..



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Like the subject says, Gene Chun ([email protected]) is holding an E39 meet for all VA/DC/MD owners on the 18th at BMW Sterling @ 5:00pm.

I'll be down on business that week and have extended my stay to include the 18th. I sure hope to see most of you guys there..


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

Greco said:


> Like the subject says, Gene Chun ([email protected]) is holding an E39 meet for all VA/DC/MD owners on the 18th at BMW Sterling @ 5:00pm.
> 
> I'll be down on business that week and have extended my stay to include the 18th. I sure hope to see most of you guys there..


I hope I can make it.

I know Gene very well as we used to worked together.


----------

